# Any locals taking on apprentices?



## Benjamin Franklin (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got a letter after a year long application process..



> *"Due to the current unemployment rate in the Construction Industry, the Apprentice Training Committee has delayed its selection of candidates for the Apprentice Program."*


So now I am placed on an Active Selectee list for _"possible" _acceptance in the future.

I don't know what to do now? 

- Give up on this trade all together and maybe go another route like HVAC but it does not seem any union around here is taking on any apprentices. 

- Maybe move somewhere else with better job opportunities?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I am looking for workers for my shop.


----------



## Benjamin Franklin (Jun 8, 2011)

Theriot said:


> I am looking for workers for my shop.


Here I come to La :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

He said "looking"...not "hiring" .














:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I just hired, go open shop and get a job...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

You know, IBEW isn't the only option. Although it's certainly the last.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The father of electricity needs a job? :jester:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

in my state the non union apprentices are hired in exactly the same way. You can NOT hire anyone off the street that you wish. Must hire from a state mandated list


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have heard that Atlanta area HVAC local is taking apprentices.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> in my state the non union apprentices are hired in exactly the same way. You can NOT hire anyone off the street that you wish. Must hire from a state mandated list


 
Please explain


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

brian john said:


> Please explain


 in Oregon the non union apprentices are hired in exactly the same way as the union apprentices. You can NOT hire anyone off the street that you wish. Even an open shopust hire from a state mandated list


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> in Oregon the non union apprentices are hired in exactly the same way as the union apprentices. You can NOT hire anyone off the street that you wish. Even an open shopust hire from a state mandated list


So this does not explain anything. You guys have a state run employment agency for electricians. You have to be registered to vote or something to qualify for this "list". Who is over the "list". What happens if I hire an external applicant. This sounds crazy to say the least. Sorry about the lack of question marks. This concept kinda seems to rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

To the OP. I was in the same boat, applied, tested, interviewed. Was told I was number 6 on the waiting list and would be working in a month or so. Economy took a dump, the list grew and I waited. Was told the list was good for 2 years so I kept working my bartending job. About a month before I was to drop off the list I got the letter for the orientation meeting. this was almost 14 years ago. Took my first job call less than 10 minutes from home, busted my ass to stay at that same location(LAX) and have been here for almost the entire 14 years. Patience pays off. Don't give up.

Hang in there, November is just around the corner. The economy is waiting for this President to go away.When the economy starts improving you will get called. In the meantime you can apply non-union if you wish or try union as a helper or material handler. Grab a book or 2 and start reading to get ahead. The more you can learn now while waiting will really help you later when you are juggling work and school.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

nolabama said:


> So this does not explain anything. You guys have a state run employment agency for electricians. You have to be registered to vote or something to qualify for this "list". Who is over the "list". What happens if I hire an external applicant. This sounds crazy to say the least. Sorry about the lack of question marks. This concept kinda seems to rub me the wrong way.




I'm not sure how it works exactly because I went through union, but... The apprenticeship program is state run. You can hire a laborer or whatever but if you want them to hold an apprenticeships card they must apply through the state and get on a waiting list. I believe they can cherry pick off the list for direct family and laborers that have worked for the shop for a couple years. I'm not sure though, I didn't go through that program


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> I'm not sure how it works exactly because I went through union, but... The apprenticeship program is state run. You can hire a laborer or whatever but if you want them to hold an apprenticeships card they must apply through the state and get on a waiting list. I believe they can cherry pick off the list for direct family and laborers that have worked for the shop for a couple years. I'm not sure though, I didn't go through that program


 
Seems very left coast... So BS

I am sure (at least I hope) he is wrong on this. Maybe you need to be registered and you can hire and register anyone I WOULD HOPE.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

brian john said:


> Seems very left coast... So BS
> 
> I am sure (at least I hope) he is wrong on this. Maybe you need to be registered and you can hire and register anyone I WOULD HOPE.


Nope. I'm 100% very positive its very similar to the union list. You can not hire just anyone off the street. It ie the same way for plumbers too. Probably all trades. Many of the people I'm working with started out non union. I am in no way implying that this is how the rest of the country works but that's the way it is in Oregon


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ben,
You just missed out on 98's applications process but were still in high unemployment anyways. There are a very small amount of non union shops (ones worth working for) who may be hiring soon. IF your interested send me a PM and I'll give you the names of the shops.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> I'm not sure how it works exactly because I went through union





jimmy21 said:


> Nope. I'm 100% very positive its very similar to the union list. You can not hire just anyone off the street.


:blink::blink:

Or....you union "brothers" are feeding you a line of bull. The beauty of non-union is you can hire whomever you want, or looking at it the other way, get what you earn based on work ethic, attendence, leadership, knowledge, and a little luck.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zog said:


> :blink::blink:
> 
> Or....you union "brothers" are feeding you a line of bull. The beauty of non-union is you can hire whomever you want, or looking at it the other way, get what you earn based on work ethic, attendence, leadership, knowledge, and a little luck.


It may be that to be a registered apprentice you have to be assigned by the state, I can't imagine an open shop would be restricted from hiring helpers. Unless the union has hacked the state laws trying to impact open shops.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

I think what he means is to be classified as an apprentice for job requirements the apprentice needs to enrolled in a state approved apprentice program. The employers don't have to "hire" from a state list. This is the case on prevailing wage jobs.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Zog said:


> :blink::blink:
> 
> Or....you union "brothers" are feeding you a line of bull. The beauty of non-union is you can hire whomever you want, or looking at it the other way, get what you earn based on work ethic, attendence, leadership, knowledge, and a little luck.


I'm not sure of the details but I have the gist of it. Oregon has strict requirements fr apprentices. Even in non union the wages are set by the state. Once your a journeyman your boss could give you a pay cut. Your idea of the way things are ran might be correct for the other side of the country, but that's not how it works here

If you don't believe me, click this link
http://www.oregon.gov/BOLI/ATD/A_Ctrades_Electrician.shtml

Notice how only certain ones are ibew. All the other jatc's hire from a list too
http://www.oregon.gov/BOLI/ATD/A_AG_FAQ.shtml#How_do_I_apply_for_an_apprenticeship_program?

That might answer some questions.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't wait for the union to tell you it's okay to be an electrician. Your local may be different, but having expierience is what got me into the apprenticeship here, and a lot of the new apprentices used to be non union.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

In Oregon, if you want to be an electrician, you need to complete an apprenticeship program approved by the state labor department. These include both union and non-union programs.

There are the JATCs of course, but also include IEC Oregon and maybe ABC. All of these programs have their own "work lists" of sorts. There isn't any legislation on the books that requires apprentices to directly be on one of these lists, but because they have to participate in a training program that likely maintains an "out of work" list, then apprentices in Oregon aren't really able to be "freelance" until they become Journeymen. The union has their Journeyman out of work system that we all know. Non-union Journeymen can apply for jobs of their own accord.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Zog said:


> :blink::blink:
> 
> Or....you union "brothers" are feeding you a line of bull. The beauty of non-union is you can hire whomever you want, or looking at it the other way, get what you earn based on work ethic, attendence, leadership, knowledge, and a little luck.


I also might direct you to this thread

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/apply-both-apprenticeships-39389/


----------

